# Lower Eagle Obstruction at Diamond S Bridge



## liquidchaos (Jul 11, 2005)

thanks for the updates you'all!


----------



## timberline (Jan 24, 2008)

Also noticed later in the day (about 3pm) that the huge boulder on river left before going under the bridge just before town (with the green trusses overhead) has shifted significantly.


----------

